# 1966 Ford Mustang Rear Main Seal



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

Are you doing the rear intake gasket? The one that sits on top of the block between the intake manifold and block? I'm a Chevy man and haven't been inside a Ford block in many years, but doesn't it only go on one way?


----------



## SCHOONER (Nov 22, 2007)

*The Rear Main Ford Mustang Seal*

Hey PK

The seal I'm talking about comes in two pieces. It's between the block and the tranny.
Some newer Ford Mustang main seal come in one hard rubber piece.

My two piece is also hard rubber too.

Do you have any ideas watch way its installed ?

Thanks PK
GOD BLESS

Schooner


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

I guess I don't understand what you're talking about. The rear main seal goes around the crankshaft in 289/302's if I recall. It's a round deal with a spring. 

I can't recall any gasket that goes between the block and transmission. What is this thing sealing?


----------



## SCHOONER (Nov 22, 2007)

*You're Absolutley Right*



PK. said:


> I guess I don't understand what you're talking about. The rear main seal goes around the crankshaft in 289/302's if I recall. It's a round deal with a spring.
> 
> I can't recall any gasket that goes between the block and transmission. What is this thing sealing?


 
Hey PK

You're right its where the crank lies. My seal is in two pieces like I said before. I just found out that the wider part of the seal faces the engine.

Thanks PK
GOD BLESS

Schooner


----------

